# BSOD windows 8 ntoskrnl.exe



## ChengZhang (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi! I'm brand new to the community but I have been reading the forum in attempt to repair my bsod... My bsod are related to ntoskrnl.exe. I don't know what's causing it, it has happened while it was on sleep mode. It happened while I was playing the game League of Legends. It happened while I was just browsing on the internet. I hope I can fix this! Thanks guys

Here are the specs of my laptop:
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A8-4500M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 21 Model 16 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 7654 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 7640G, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 701182 MB, Free - 602646 MB;
Motherboard: AMD, Pumori
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

And here is dump file from BluescreenView:

Dump File : 103012-50809-01.dmp
Crash Time : 2012-10-30 11:31:11 AM
Bug Check String : APC_INDEX_MISMATCH
Bug Check Code : 0x00000001
Parameter 1 : 000007fa`17c8443b
Parameter 2 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3 : 00000000`0000fffe
Parameter 4 : fffff880`19b3db00
Caused By Driver : Null.SYS
Caused By Address : Null.SYS+18fbfb00
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7ad40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\103012-50809-01.dmp
Processors Count : 4
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 9200
Dump File Size : 141,805


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

According to this site ntoskrnl.exe appearing in Task Manager indicates that you are infected.

Why is Windows Defender disabled? If you did not disable it that is another indication of infection. If you did disable it enable it and see if it finds something.


----------



## ChengZhang (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey thanks for the reply, I just activated windows defender. I manually turned it off because I have iolo system mechanics and it comes with a "system shield" that works in the same way as windows defender. 
Where can I see it in task manager? I can't find it. You think I have a virus??​


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know if you are infected. Those sites like the one to which I linked almost always say something could be malware. Just kinda makes sense in this case since the process seems to be important to the boot, but not afterwards. Might wanna try SFC /SCANNOW.


----------



## ChengZhang (Oct 30, 2012)

I tried the scan along with anti-malware and iolo system mechanics and no viruses have been detected. I was watching a tv show using VLC last night and I had a crash (force closed) of my amd catalyst control center after about 35 mins of the show. Right after the crash, a bsod appeared and was given the error code critical_system_process. I uninstalled the catalyst control center, and did some searches for driver updates. I had a sound driver that wasn't up to date. Checking if I get any bsod today...Thanks again.


----------

